# KeyListener, GUI Thread, repaint



## yyannekk (25. Jul 2012)

moin,
ich hab ma ne Frage zur Ausführung von repaint eines JComponent Objekts. Ich hab ein JFrame in dem das contentPane zu dem JComponente  (JPanel) gesetzt ist. Das frame hat einen KeyListener. 

in etwa so:

```
public class TestRepaint implements KeyListener
{
private class CanvasPane extends JPanel{ public void paint( Graphics g ) { g.drawImage(image,0,0,null);}
public TestRepaint(){ 
frame.addKeyListener(this);
canvas=new CanvasPane();
frame.setContentPane(canvas);
}
public void keyPressed(KeyEvent arg){ canvas.repaint(); // das fenster zeigt neuen Inhalt erst //nachdem keyPressed durch ist an
}
}
```

Wenn des KeyListeners Methoden aufgerufen werden, und in diese das JPanel neu zeichnen, dann wird es erst nach dem Durchlaufen der KeyListener Methode ausgeführt.

Warum ist das so? Wenn ich das repainten in einen eigenen Thread auslagere wird es "parallel" ausgeführt. Denke mal es hat also mit dem GUI Thread oder so zu tun, aber warum kann der sich nicht zwischendurch neuzeichnen. Wär nett wenn mir da jemand Hintergrund infos geben könnte, oder wo man das nachlesen kann. 

Ich habe nämlich das Problem, dass ich sozusagen einen Ladebalken anzeigen will. Wäre es zB eine gute Lösung es folgendermaßen zu machen:

```
public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e)
{
new Thread(){
public void run(){
//hier laden und neuzeichnen
} 
}.start();
}
```


----------



## bERt0r (25. Jul 2012)

Also 1. wo kommt denn den frame her?
2. Wo kommt dein image her?
3. Benutzt du java 6 oder 7? Ein canvas mit einem JFrame zu mischen ist nämlich nicht das gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## yyannekk (25. Jul 2012)

frame und image sind member von TestRepaint

das wäre ein ausführbares Beispiel:


```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
import java.awt.event.KeyListener;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class TestRepaint implements KeyListener {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new TestRepaint();
	}

	private JFrame frame;
	private CanvasPane canvas;
	private BufferedImage canvasImage;

	public TestRepaint() {
		frame = new JFrame();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.addKeyListener(this);
		canvasImage = new BufferedImage(100, 100, BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_ARGB);
		canvas = new CanvasPane();
		canvas.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(100, 100));
		frame.setContentPane(canvas);
		frame.pack();
		frame.setVisible(true);

	}

	private class CanvasPane extends JPanel {
		@Override
		public void paint(Graphics g) {
			g.drawImage(canvasImage, 0, 0, null);
		}
	}

	@Override
	public void keyPressed(KeyEvent arg0) {
		//hier mal n bischen malen, wird erst nach keyPressed dargestellt
                //lösung: malen in neuen Thread auslagern
                                Graphics g = canvasImage.getGraphics();
				g.setColor(Color.white);
				g.fillRect(0, 0, 100, 100);

				for (int i = 0; i < 5; i++) {
					g.setColor(Color.black);
					g.drawString("" + i + "...", 10, 15 + 15 * i);
					g.dispose();
					canvas.repaint();
					try {
						Thread.sleep(1000);
					} catch (InterruptedException e) {
						e.printStackTrace();
					}
				}

	}

	@Override
	public void keyReleased(KeyEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

	@Override
	public void keyTyped(KeyEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

}
```


----------



## kaetzacoatl (25. Jul 2012)

[JAPI]java.awt.event.KeyEvent[/JAPI]
hilft dir vielleicht weiter.
Die keyPressed Methode wird nämlich immer aufgerufen,
wenn eine Taste gedrückt wird, dass führt dazu,
dass die Methode mehrmals aufgerufen wird.
Da die Methode dauernd wartet, wartet der Thread viel zu lange.
Ich würde eine andere Methode verwenden.


----------



## bERt0r (25. Jul 2012)

anvasImage.getGraphics();
Au au au au. Lies dir das Zeichnen in Swing Tutorial durch, da wird dein Fehler genau beschrieben.

Edit ne warte mal, da hab ich nicht genau genug geschaut. Das mit dem sleep is wohl eher das Problem. Wieso muss dein canvas pro tastendruck 5 mal neu gezeichnet werden? Ich würde sagen, pfeiff auf dein Image, zeichne in der paintComponent Methode und ruf repaint dafür sauber auf.


----------



## yyannekk (26. Jul 2012)

also ich weiß nicht ob ihr genau gelesen habt was das Problem ist:
Wenn des KeyListeners Methoden aufgerufen werden, und in diese das JPanel neu zeichnen, dann wird es erst nach dem Durchlaufen der KeyListener Methode angezeigt.
Warum ist das so?

Ich meine in der KeyListener Methode wird repaint() von dem JComponent Objekt aufgerufen, es wird aber erst nachdem keyPressed durchgelaufen ist angezeigt.



> Das mit dem sleep is wohl eher das Problem.


Warum ist sleep das Problem? 



> Wieso muss dein canvas pro tastendruck 5 mal neu gezeichnet werden? Ich würde sagen, pfeiff auf dein Image, zeichne in der paintComponent Methode und ruf repaint dafür sauber auf.


ist erstmal nicht so wichtig. Da ich ja auch schon wie geschrieben eine Lösung für das mehrmalige Zeichnen habe, ist nicht die Lösung das primäre Problem, sondern das Verstehen....


----------



## bERt0r (26. Jul 2012)

Weil dein sleep den EDT blockiert. Repaint zeichnet nichts. Repaint sagt dem RepaintManager, dass er in nächster Zeit mal neu zeichnen soll. Der kommt aber nicht dazu, weil du mit dienem Thread.sleep den Thread einfrierst, der ihn aufruft.


----------



## kaetzacoatl (27. Jul 2012)

Ich würde das ganze in einem neuen Thread auslagern.


----------

